# water and dbol



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

just a quik one how much water should be consumed on dbol at 30mg ad ?? also been reading is it best to take liver protect on the pct rather than with the cycle cheers


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cooldude69 said:


> just a quik one how much water should be consumed on dbol at 30mg ad ?? also been reading is it best to take liver protect on the pct rather than with the cycle cheers


I also am interested in this so would like to see what people say


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I drink about 3-4 litres per day whilst on cycle.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah was thinking about the same but surely if you drink more than you need you will get more bloat


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah i dont drink anyway so no problem so you would take one with every 5mg tab or 1 a day?


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

cooldude69 said:


> yeah was thinking about the same but surely if you drink more than you need you will get more bloat


quite the opposite. the more water you drink, the less bloat you get. weird in know


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> quite the opposite. the more water you drink, the less bloat you get. weird in know


but what about the strain on the liver?


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Theres no evidence that liv52 or milk thistle work. how long is your course of dbol? to be honest on that modest dose, as long as you dont take it for more than 6 weeks i wouldnt worry about liver values. Just keep the water up. Hope this helps.

EDIT: As already stated on another thread. Ive ran dbol at 30mg for 5 weeks and then 20mg for 5 weeks with test enanthate. HAd my bloods done and my liver values were fine.

IMPORTANT NOTE: This was MY liver values not yours. Im not sayin that anybody could run that cycle without liver damage. Just in my personal opinion, people worry too much about liver toxicity with dbol.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok only doing 30mg ad for 6 weeks as i dont drink pretty healthy il proberly give it a miss and just keep the water up


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

if you imaging your body has a natural water, if your holding it the more you drink will make you put more out.

as for liver IMO depends if your living the healthy lifestyle, ie no drink and other little mis haps.

Genetic edge do cycle insurance i have look at this and its supposed to be all you need, there is a thread on it on here too for research.


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, i'm currently in the middle of my dbol only 6 weeks cycle @ 30mgs every day and i drink at least 5-6 litres of water daily. Ofcourse, due to the fact that i was fat first and knowing my tendency to put on weight, i decided to also take 50mgs proviron ed throughout my cycle as proviron supposedly keeps the bloat down. I've put on 6.5 kgs in 22 days ( am' on my 22nd day ) and hardly 1/2 an inch around my waist and thats actually great news for me. I do have 1 tablet of Liv 52 DS everyday with my morning supplements, just to play it safe.

But i must say, the bloat is almost not there.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

well should be no problem for me then im pretty lean with no fat at all so hopes to gain some good mass  and glad to hear its working for u


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

In fact mate, go ahead and have as much water as you feel like. The key here is not simply drinking water, but drinking water when your body asks for it. When you feel like taking a sip...a little thirst...you know.... And the best way to flush yourself day in and out is good ole water ;o)

Wish you the very best with your cycle.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

keep the sodium in ur diet down and eat clean to help keep the bloat at bay. Good luck post up ur progres after ur cycle let us know how u get on with gains in size and strength


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

cheers it starts 2moro was ment to last week lol but now im more wise all ready to go thanks


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

will keep everything updated cheers guys


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Barry thats the best avatar pic I have ever seen! Where's it from?

If you say personal collection then, you can pm me the rest:rockon:


----------



## big ad (Jan 4, 2009)

I've taken 60mg per day for 4 weeks with sust on previous courses drank 3-4 litres per day and been fine no prob's at all as long you drink enough water you will be sound.

Plus I've had the odd cheeky beer at the weekend aswell.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

the odd cheeky beer? do u not mean the odd stupid beer? Why would you drink when oral aas as if it isnt liver toxic enough. Remember u only get 1 liver!


----------



## big ad (Jan 4, 2009)

yes you could say that, but one or two bottles of beer on the odd wkd is 100% not going to tip my liver over the edge, i drank more than enough water in the week, its not as if im george best,

do you not like the odd drink?


----------

